
14,000 Uber, Lyft Drivers Come Out in Support of Unionizing - Kristine1975
http://gothamist.com/2016/09/28/uber_lyf_union_drive.php
======
roshan_arhsim
If I were uber I would simply say "thank you for participating in this
experience, but we would like to end our relationship here and wish you all
the best for future". People fell love with uber because it offered them
freedom that was non existent in the traditional car service. It was and still
a breath of fresh air about what they have been able to achieve.

Today if under stops it services in the US it may loose good amount of
customer but the bigger loosers will be drivers because, like it or not, they
made more money due to uber. It will just be like the thing that happened with
home joy.

------
Cozumel
Roll on the self-driving cars, no more pesky humans and workers rights!

